
Kdb+ on demand – (64-bit) Personal Edition - geocar
https://ondemand.kx.com/
======
geocar
Things that seem interesting to me:

\- No longer have to do funny hacks getting 64bit gcc to produce 32bit .o
files to play with m32/l32 version

\- The press release suggests per-core-minute pricing now available.

